# Jazz Great Chick Corea Has Died



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I was shocked and saddened to read that legendary pianist and composer Chick Corea has died at 79 after a brief battle with cancer. His boundless energy, creativity and generous spirit will be missed.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

That's sad. He was quite a talented performer.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

starthrower said:


> I was shocked and saddened to read that legendary pianist and composer Chick Corea has died at 79 after a brief battle with cancer. His boundless energy, creativity and generous spirit will be missed.


duplicate post after editing


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

starthrower said:


> I was shocked and saddened to read that legendary pianist and composer Chick Corea has died at 79 after a brief battle with cancer. His boundless energy, creativity and generous spirit will be missed.


Horrible news!  I remember first listening to the records in the 70s with Flora Purim, Airto, Stanley Clarke and Joe Farrell and being blown away. Spain. Amazing. R.I.P. Chick


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

RIP...


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

A great Italian jazz trio!


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Chick Corea - Pannonica






Monk tune. I remember transcribing a lead sheet on this and playing it with a group we had in Dallas; mid-70s


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

starthrower said:


> I was shocked and saddened to read that legendary pianist and composer Chick Corea has died at 79 after a brief battle with cancer. His boundless energy, creativity and generous spirit will be missed.


I'm sorry to hear this. I remember seeing him with Return to Forever at UCONN's Jorgensen Auditorium in either late '75 or early '76. The performance was LOUD! They had speakers about 15 feet tall. The auditorium was packed and everyone was on their feet for the entire concert. RIP Chick!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Very sad indeed. I put on Romantic Warrior as soon as I heard. He didn't waste his time with us!  I wish I went to see him, I need to make sure I catch Herbie before the same thing happens.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

He is one of the jazz artists that really clicked with me, he produced a lot of fine work and I recall he quoted Rodrigo's Aranjuez in his piece 'Spain'. He was an excellent pianist, musician and artist. Rest in peace.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Hearing the sad news brought me to my CD shelves for something to play in memory of Corea's genius. I settled on The Chick Corea New Trio, with its prescient (for the time) title: _Past, Present & Futures_.









I've relished in Corea's playing for many many years now, and have added dozens of his albums to my collection over the years, treasuring many. For the present, I will enjoy this fine trio recording featuring Corea with Avishai Cohen on acoustic bass and Jeff Ballard at the drum kit. The title song remains one of my favorite Corea compositions. What the future holds I cannot predict, but I do know that as long as I'm alive I will fill much of it with strains from the piano genius that was Chick Corea.

Dead, but not gone. Not while the music lives.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Inspiring musicianship:

Chick Corea, Vinnie Colaiuta, John Patitucci - Humpty Dumpty Live


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

That’s sad news indeed. One of my favourite artists. I’ll be playing My Spanish Heart later. I saw him in Glasgow in the eighties. He was a giant.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

One of the things I loved most about Corea was how he tastefully incorporated classical influences into jazz playing (and vice versa).

Have a listen to him playing this Chopin mazurka:






You can always tell he loves music so much ...


----------



## Skakner (Oct 8, 2020)

Very sad...
One of the greats!
I've seen him live.
Thank you Armando Anthony "Chick" for the musical beauty you offered us!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice conversation about musical inspirations, drums, piano, etc. Recorded last September.


----------

